# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Nhờ Admin share cho em bản ghost Windows 7 Tiếng Việt

## tvintec

nhờ admin share cho em bản ghost win 7 tiếng việt và hướng dẫn ghost.không có tiếng việt thỉ tiếng anh cũng được.thanks

----------


## quangbds19

* 
một số bài mình sưu tầm được trên mạng 



ghost win7 full pro crack, chạy nhanh & ổn nhất* 



 thấy hay nên đưa lên đây cho các bạn cùng xài, nếu có j` cũng đừng nói nhé   
*ghost win7 ultimate 32bit build 7600 full pro, crack mãi mãichạy nhanh & ổn nhất. ghost win7 full pro:*
ultimate oem bản quyền cài đặt đa cấu hình tự nhận driver full. đây là phiên bản mới & lần đầu xuất hiện tại việt nam. đã crack cho tất cả các loại máy.( kết hợp gồm có software: - viet key 2000 gõ tiếng việt - office full - internet explorer 8 - windows media player 12 – yahoo 9.0 - split & join cắt & và nối file - media player classic đọc tất cả các định dạng. - autorun.virus.remover.v2.3 chống virus lây từ usb - foxit reader đọc pdf - start unlocker assistant xoá những file xoá ko được. - phần mềm download µtorrent - internet download manager 5.18 full + thêm ngôn ngữ việt nam ) bản này chạy ko xung đột phần cứng. kể cả chạy trên main sk 478-p4 -2g-r 521 & các dòng laptop mới nhất hiện nay.dung lượng 1.8g ghost xong dung lượng 5.5g
*file ghost gồm 10 link: mỗi link 200m - link 10 là 90m ( mediafire )*
*hướng dẫn ghost có hai cách thực hiện:*
1: là ghi ra đĩa vào bios chỉnh boot cd,thì làm như cách hướng dẫn ở bên dưới. 
2: nếu bạn cài trên hdd là phải cài ultraiso full để lấy file ghost ra để cài. dùng cd boot hay boot ko cần cd thì *đây*
*hướng dẫn ghost chạy trên bản vista pe:*
- khởi động từ cd chờ đến khi xuất hiện màn hình shell swapper: chọn độ phân giải phù hợp, rồi nhấn go
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.
- chọn start/run gõ vào đường dẫn file thực thi ghost32.exe: ổ cd-rom:\ghost\ghost32.exe nhấn ok
trong hình cd-rom là d:\ 
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.
cuối cùng ta được giao diện ghost quen thuộc và tiến hành ghost theo ý bạn.

sau đây mình sẽ demo cho các bạn đọc biết nhé..
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x600.
ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 800x576.
*link dowlnoad*
- link 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?emgijt12mwd
- link 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?mznzwuggnym
- link 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?gtijomjn3qn
- link 4: http://www.mediafire.com/?ijddqniykm1
- link 5: http://www.mediafire.com/?aghjlnjretf
- link 6: http://www.mediafire.com/?dnwg4tm5tuz
- link 7: http://www.mediafire.com/?zzxkznithdm
- link 8: http://www.mediafire.com/?xenm42bzy2u
- link 9: http://www.mediafire.com/?h0zujfjzjzy
- link 10: http://www.mediafire.com/?ymzjio2mmm3
*good luck!*
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*microsoft windows 7 pre-beta build 6956 32bit*

windows 7 

release information
release date…..: december 05, 2008
directory name…: microsoft windows 7 32bit build 6956
supplier………: microsoft
type………….: os
format………. : dvd - iso
number of discs..: 1
archives………: 1 x 2,19 gb
protection…….: key activation
requirements…..: cpu: 1.5ghz / ram: 512mb / hdd: 12gb

đây là bản ghost tiếng anh chuẩn nhất hiện nay có trên các trang chia sẽ ,nhận all driver,mình đã post đủ link cài và link crack cho các bạn do wnload về rồi đó .*nhớ thank 1 cái khi load* về nhé 

download :

mediafire  win 7 )
http://www.mediafire.com/?bymlmt9iymd
http://www.mediafire.com/?dt2zhzvvuzk
http://www.mediafire.com/?ihzemimdnrg
http://www.mediafire.com/?0eoe07dpb9i
http://www.mediafire.com/?hgb9ily9xhw
http://www.mediafire.com/?zdzt7edkzmr
http://www.mediafire.com/?ylwzj22ytjj
http://www.mediafire.com/?wi9zotzjzuz
http://www.mediafire.com/?wtz3h3tdyzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?o8dn9rroxmu
http://www.mediafire.com/?1nratthzmt9
http://www.mediafire.com/?njyltl4zydn
http://www.mediafire.com/?gdimxdn9tlz
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnc1jxt33lm
http://www.mediafire.com/?m78vuud910d
http://www.mediafire.com/?1jwmz200glm
http://www.mediafire.com/?hevtbgzkngz
http://www.mediafire.com/?ltnryzmw9mz
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1msxjbw0lu
http://www.mediafire.com/?j2zjidsshzd
http://www.mediafire.com/?kwddsjksxrz
http://www.mediafire.com/?1yzy1tzfdzy
http://www.mediafire.com/?94memieudmz
(( end..)
link thay thế p4 nếu các bạn down ko được :http://rapidshare.com/files/17230010...d_6956.iso.004
link thay thế p17nếu các bạn down ko được :
http://rapidshare.com/files/17230254...d_6956.iso.017
link trọn bộ : http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2...e763b82fcfef1e

link crack : http://www.mediafire.com/?wzdoigqdatv
chúc các bạn vui !!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*ghost windows 7 ultimate rtm final build 7600.16385(x86)*​*bản ghost chưa cài soft nào gồm 3 cd tổng dung lượng là 1.36gb*

cd 1: 565 mb
cd 2: 550 mb
cd 3: 299 mb

*cấu hình tối thiểu để dùng cho bản ghost*
ram 512 mb
cpu pen iv 2.4 ghz
vga 128 mb
hdd 12 gb

*hình ảnh của windows 7 sau khi ghost*

this image has been resized. click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1440x900.

this image has been resized. click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1440x900.

this image has been resized. click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1440x900.

this image has been resized. click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 1440x900.​*download*

code:
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=df0f0e082c6b6da1d6baebe61b361f7cfe9d45a7  8dada7dc5621d66e282a0ee8 
code:
password: ghostviet.com 
*hướng dẫn sử dụng*

chọn khởi động từ cd >cho cd 1 ghost vào click chọn số 2 trên bàn phím > enter >chọn ghost 11.5 >enter >ghost normal dành cho cd,dvd sata >enter > vào giao diện ghost tìm đến ổ cd chọn file ghost cần bung có tên 7x86.gho có sẵn trên cd >bạn đợi chạy hết cd 1 bỏ đĩa ra tiếp tục cho cd 2 rồi cd 3 >xong khởi động lại máy 
bạn vào màn hình win7 nhớ kết nối mạng để máy sẽ tự update driver xong xuôi sẽ yêu cầu bạn khởi động lại máy > tiếp tục vào màn hình win 7 click chuột phải vào desktop chọn personalize > bạn click chọn theme windows 7. thế là bạn đã được tận hưởng hệ điều hành thứ 7 của microsoft

----------

